# about to get $200 wondering what to do with it



## Sephi (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll be getting $200 dollars within the next few days (gift from Grandpa) and I have no idea what I should with it.

I've had a few ideas

1) Save up for a Wii, then go Wii hunting

2) Get the PS2 edition of Rock Band

3) Blow it all on dealextreme and get nothing of real value

4) get an EGDE card and a 8GB MicroSDHC card

5) Get a good iPod

6) Buy a Powerful Green Laser Pointer from DX

7) Buy Random Cool Things From EveryWhere

8) Buy a Crap load of Manga from Barnes & Nobles

anyone have suggestions? 
When it comes to money I don't know what to do and usually end up blowing must of it on junk >


[edit: I fail at typing even when I'm paying attention]


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

well, it depends
what do you want the most?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

Give it to me XD


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Ask a girl out, or if you already have a girlfriend, she'll do too lol ... and then take her on an amazing date ... you'll get more, at your age, from a thing like that, and the memory to go with it, than you will from buying things ... wait 'til your older to get all materialistic


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 9, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> Give it to me XD


Nuuuuuuuuuu, I was gonna say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I vote for 3)


----------



## Sephi (Apr 9, 2008)

I have no social life, you could call me somewhat otaku :x



as for what I want the most, I don't really know, maybe I could think of something tomorrow while I'm bored to death in school


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

lol well
i would just advise you to spend it on something worthwhile (its a given, but not much people give it any thought)
some things wont last that long and its worth buying anyway
others you can cherish forever
maybe take the time and spend it on dinner with friends or family or gf (thebobevil is right on with this!)
i would love it if someone spent some money(even just a lil) to make my day 
so yeah. take your pick
theres about a kajillion things you can do with that money
and only about 1% of those things are worth doing/buying


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

I think grandpa would want you to get a hooker.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I think grandpa would want you to get a hooker.



I just called grandpa, and he said yes, he wants you to get a girlfriend or a hooker ... he doesn't mind which.


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

I would buy a first edition signed copy of my favorite book.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Ask a girl out, or if you already have a girlfriend, she'll do too lol ... and then take her on an amazing date ... you'll get more, at your age, from a thing like that, and the memory to go with it, than you will from buying things ... wait 'til your older to get all materialistic



Second to this.


----------



## Urza (Apr 9, 2008)

Give it to me, and I'll send you a Wii.

Wiimote will be extra though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I'm serious.


----------



## Seven (Apr 9, 2008)

Just buy a laser and save the rest for a Wii+modchip.

Seriously, lasers are cool, yo.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 9, 2008)

so many replies in just 25 minutes 

after a few minutes of thinking I decided I should get a Wii, only problem is getting the other $50 and actually finding a store that has them, and isn't doing that dumb ~$663 deal.


Urza: It Depends on if the Wii is new-ish and works and how we would trade


as for a Laser I think I might buy a cheap one from DX


----------



## jon_jon (Apr 9, 2008)

If you are old enough, I'd suggest getting a part-time job.  Earning $50 should not be a big deal if you are really motivated to save up for a Wii.  If you have money handed to you, it's easy come, easy go.  However if you earn it yourself, you will learn the value of a real dollar. OK, I'm now off my soapbox.

Finding a Wii shoulnd't be too difficult as long as you are willing to get up early Sunday morning and stake outside a store that has a Wii listing on their flyer.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 9, 2008)

I've wanted to get a job but I'm only 15 and a half and theres mainly just fast food places to work at here.

might be able to get a job at a grocery store later though.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 9, 2008)

1, though I suggest saving up for a PS3/360 instead.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you're feeling frisky, you can donate it to some charity. Usually you can feed a lot of people with $200. Of course, nobody would do such a thing this day and age...


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 9, 2008)

blue99 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thirded

Being an otaku is fashion these days.  Girls dig that


----------



## Javacat (Apr 9, 2008)

You could buy a goat!


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 9, 2008)

Edit:

Burn it...then throw the ashes at a homeless person.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 9, 2008)

Buy Canada


----------



## Hit (Apr 9, 2008)

Save it up for a Macbook


----------



## comtois (Apr 9, 2008)

get a 360.  i just picked one up on ebay (brand new, arcade) for $80 shipped.  spend the rest on dual layer DVDs and the stuff you need to flash the 360.

either that or drugs.  you can get a lot of drugs for $200.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 9, 2008)

You can buy a lot of candy with that!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 9, 2008)

comtois said:
			
		

> get a 360.  i just picked one up on ebay (brand new, arcade) for $80 shipped.  spend the rest on dual layer DVDs and the stuff you need to flash the 360.
> 
> either that or drugs.  you can get a lot of drugs for $200.



stolen 360?

ontopic:

I would get an MP3player but then again I'm not you


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

You could get the $180 4GB Archos 605, one of the best PMPs out, that has the ability to play unconverted xvid files at DVD resolution on its 800x480 screen, along with straight VOBs from a DVD, and the other standard formats. Also has wifi for a flash web browser, and streaming videos from a network.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Apr 9, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> Buy Canada



Ummm don't know if you keep up on current market prices but Canada now goes for 350 euros..


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm going to have to go with tony minkey on this, save it and then some day spend it on something worthwhile. When my grandfather died all of his grandchildren were given $100. Though that was over six years ago (the anniversary of his death was yesterday, in fact) I still have that one-hundred dollars to this day. Some day I'll spend it on something meaningful.


----------



## comtois (Apr 9, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> comtois said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, someone labeled it an "xbox *306 *arcade NIB, etc." and then put a but it now price of $55.  after winning it i found out the woman selling it is a mother who was selling the 360 she got her kid but never gave to him because he got in trouble.  his loss, my win.

ok, back on topic here:  get the 80GB ipod video classic.  at least that's what i'm getting with my next $200.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 9, 2008)

Why the hell would you buy drugs?  Actually I couldn't tell if you were joking or not...


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 9, 2008)

Invest it into Detroit's automobile market...jk lol. 

But seriously save up, and spend it on something meaningful (refer to what tinymonkeyt and thebobevil said).
A good way to save up is by opening a bank account, making a deposi, putting more money in over time (get a job for this), and watch it grow. 

Looking at the economy (assuming you live in the US), save up your money, and when the worth of the dollar goes up, buy a yacht, or cruiser lol. 

WATEVER YOU DO, WARNING:
Dont blow it all off on video games or other useless stuff. Do that when ur older. Tech advances everyday. There's even a new DS, and remodeled Wii, rumored to be released. The tech from last gen, are worthless peices of crap to me today. 

Spend your money wisely...


----------



## comtois (Apr 9, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Why the hell would you buy drugs?  Actually I couldn't tell if you were joking or not...



how else are you going to get them?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 9, 2008)

You should probably go with your first instinct.
Scratch that.
Look deep down in your heart and ask your self, what do i want? 
You'll find the answer.


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 9, 2008)

1) Save up for a Wii, then go Wii hunting
Your choice here..

2) Get the PS2 edition of Rock Band
Waste of money compaired to the "next gen" editions

3) Blow it all on dealextreme and get nothing of real value
hehe, um....no

4) get an EGDE card and a 8GB MicroSDHC card
again, your call on a flash card, but the 8gb is to much, get a 2gb, I barely play the 40 games I have on my 2gb...

5) Get a good iPod
if you have to have your enitre music collection at your fingertips....

6) Buy a Powerful Green Laser Pointer from DX
why???

7) Buy Random Cool Things From EveryWhere
eh, get cool stuff that's on sale...

8) Buy a Crap load of Manga from Barnes & Nobles
why, when you can downloaded it from almost anywhere...

I'd say spend half, keep half. Save it for if you go somewhere fun.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 9, 2008)

Sad Update:

My Grandpa just died last night.


----------



## Javacat (Apr 9, 2008)

That sucks. Was it expected? Do you think he wanted you to have the money so that he could see you enjoy it?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2008)

Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> Sad Update:
> 
> My Grandpa just died last night.


I'm sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, all the more reason to put the money towards something worthwhile.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 9, 2008)

Javacat said:
			
		

> That sucks. Was it expected? Do you think he wanted you to have the money so that he could see you enjoy it?



It wasn't really expected, I don't know how it happened either.


AceGunman, I'm not sure what would be worthwhile-

My first thought is saving up for a car, or a new computer/laptop. What would you consider worthwhile?


----------



## Urza (Apr 9, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> WATEVER YOU DO, WARNING:
> Dont blow it all off on video games or other useless stuff. Do that when ur older. Tech advances everyday. There's even a new DS, and remodeled Wii, rumored to be released. The tech from last gen, are worthless peices of crap to me today.


Follow that mantra and you'll never end up with any tech.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 9, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Edit:
> 
> Burn it...then throw the ashes at a homeless person.



Or you could sit down next to a homeless person, start a fire and burn the money. That'd be heartbreaking


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2008)

Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> Javacat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, your first child's tuition... your first home, etc etc. Really important things (not necessarily those that I just stated).


----------



## Defiance (Apr 10, 2008)

comtois said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drugs are bad for you.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I'm sorry about your Grandpa.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow was reading since page 1 and it was quite dramatic that happened to your Grandpa all of a sudden. Sorry to hear that.

It's kind of wierd though, don't you think? Did he give you $200 randomly or with a reason? It's like he knew something was gonna happen.. Sorry to ask but you can ignore the questions.

I wold recommend saving up the money for future needs. You're 15 now, but when you get your own job money is gone so quickly. I always wonder where I invested my money.. i should really start writing down a record of what I bought.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 10, 2008)

It was kind of random that he happened to die 

He did sort of give me the money randomly though, it was just a gift- spending money. But it actually turns out he didn't get to send the money. I don't know if my Grandma will send it though.


----------



## Westside (Apr 10, 2008)

I would recommend against ipod on all terms.  Please invest in an edge with the 8gb HCSD.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 10, 2008)

Save it. Pick up an instrument (like drums) and then buy a drumset.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd take the Bender B Rodriguez suggestion...hookers and blackjack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though 1,4,5, and 7 work.  But seeing as you're at this place with roots in the GBA and then DS perhaps there are a nice pile of GBA relics you neglected you could get damn cheap now and could put a 1/4 of that towards?  A lot of them good but lesser known ones tend to hit that $1-10 range.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 10, 2008)

Buy $200 worth of Coca-Cola and then sell it for a ridiculously high price.

Or, just get a bunch of stuff from DX and then some.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't get the Wii, almost all the games on it suck, excluding the games Nintendo made. Those are quite good, but I think about 4 or 5 of those are out. Buy one in a year. A 360 is a better choice as of now.

Ask yourself which you want to play more: Mario Kart, complete with cheating AI and broken online play, or GTA4, which is more than likely perfection in video game form.

PS2 Rock Band is gimped. Don't buy it!


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> I'll be getting $200 dollars within the next few days (gift from Grandpa) and I have no idea what I should with it.
> 
> I've had a few ideas
> 1) Save up for a Wii, then go Wii hunting
> ...


:|


----------



## Sephi (Apr 10, 2008)

The only reason I want an 8GB MicroSDHC card is because I have loads of converted anime, and since I have an obsession to raise the specs really high, 26 episodes will take up 1.2Gigs, and right now 6GB isn't enough for my games, homebrew, music and video. with an added 8gigs I can store more than I will ever watch plus add music.


I'm thinking now, either I should get a good media player like an archos or an iPod. or save up for a good console.

$200 is odd amount of money for me to make a decision with D: too many things


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 10, 2008)

i remember at £15 i got £3000 once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but as i was young back then i blew it all on clothes and going out lol


----------



## Neko (Apr 10, 2008)

Buy a Creative Zen. Preferably with 8GB , maybe 16GB or if you got some money shitting animal in your basement the 32GB one.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i remember at £15 i got £3000 once
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Money is age?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I seriously had $200, I would convert it into £ and save it up xD


----------

